# Loki's home



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

I am so happy that Loki is home. What a strong little miracle guy he is. 

He is unhappy though about being restricted to 1/2 a can of bland prescription food parceled out in 4 to 6 meals a day. He is searching for more food. 

He doesn't know it but he is confined to home and yard for the next several weeks. I hate that we will miss prime socialization time but better safe than sorry. And, he may still be shedding the virus. 

I hope to never have to talk about Parvo or Giardia again.

Thanks for all the well wishes. We are very lucky!


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

That is such wonderful news!! I've thought a lot about Loki and am so happy he's home and on the mend!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So happy to hear he is home with you! Get Well soon, Loki.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so glad he's doing so much better. We had someone else whose puppy had to be isolated because of giardia for an extended period. While we all WANT to get that early socialization in, you are doing the right thing by not exposing others. The good thing is that, in general, Javanese are a biddable, easy to get along with breed. You may have to work a bit harder on the socialization once he's out of "house arrest", but you can do it!!!!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

So glad he's home. He's still really young, and this hard time period will soon be forgotten. Wishing you and Loki happy times ahead.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

That's a good news Loki have a strong personality. I'm glad Loki is okay now Good job and good care thanks for keep us updated about Loki's health.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Such great news Barbara, I am so happy for you and Loki. Don't worry about the socialization, you can catch up on that, after what you have been through, that is minor.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

That's great news! I am so glad to hear it! I'm sure he is really happy being back home again!


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

GREAT NEWS!!!! Glad he is home.....just enjoy your time at home with him to the fullest.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Wonderful news! You must be so relieved.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

So happy to hear he's home. Wishing Loki a speedy recovery.


----------



## jef (Apr 17, 2016)

That's good news!
And now that Loki is home we need more pics :wink2:


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

What great news. So glad your little guy is so tough for his size. Loki is such a special puppy!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

He's happily playing with his water bottle and chicken. He looked up when I called his name.

I still can figure out how to turn pictures around or upload more than one picture at a time.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

What a sight to behold. He looks as cute as ever....thank goodness.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

That's wonderful news!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Such great news! Looks like Loki is all better! 😊 Sooo adorable!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

SO happy that sweet little guy is home and on the mend!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is your sweet boy right side up!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah Loki - home with your loved ones and toys!! You're a tough little fella!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes, I was hoping for good news about him when I signed on.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

He definitely feels better. He was sleeping in his crate so I closed the door and came up stairs to shower and dress. I can now hear him squawking away. Yay! It's not even bothering me. I just see it as a sign that he is getting back to his frisky puppy self. He will settle eventually.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

So glad he's home. He's precious!


----------

